# Need confirmation on timing marks



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

Hello all, I've just recently finished completely rebuilding my 1986 Audi 4000 motor (VW 1.8l 8v) and am having trouble starting it. I have a simple question, can someone reassure me that I'm using the correct timing marks to set timing. 
First off, when rotating the motor to #1 TDC, the flywheel '0' mark clearly shows through the window in the tranny bell housing. This pic shows the timing mark just before TDC:








As reinforcement, the crank pulley has a mark that lines up with an arrow on the lower timing belt cover (shown not quite lined up):








Next I tried to line up the cam sprocket by using the little dot on the backface of the pulley. Can anyone verify this is the correct timing mark as the manual is unclear? Here the little dot is lined up with the top of the valve cover and rear timing belt cover (angle of picture shows it a little high):








Lastly, I tried to line up the distributor rotor with the #1 TDC mark on the distributor. Again, is this the correct timing mark?:









Thanks for all your help,
JD


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Need confirmation on timing marks (Dobes)*

You look pretty desent... Although you may want to get the markings more dead on.


----------



## AV_Dub (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Need confirmation on timing marks (TeamTHP)*

start with the flywheel timing mark "Perfectly" aligned. 
if the crank is lined up perfectly, the cam gear mark needs to be in line with the actual valve cover edge(horizontal), but in your picture, it looks to be one tooth retarded. as for the distibutor, could be 180 off? Try moving the plug wires to see if it will fire with #1 starting on the oposite side.. 
*oh, and make sure the firing order is correct. I think your 8v is 1-3-4-2 clockwise.
I can't tell you how many times that has bit me..


_Modified by AV_Dub at 10:02 PM 7-3-2004_


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Need confirmation on timing marks (Dobes)*

Thanks for the help. I realize the marks aren't totally lined up in the pictures. They line up exactly when I zero out the flywheel although I didn't have pics to prove it. 
I've double checked firing order and as along as the distributor isn't 180° off it is fine. I'm not sure I understand how the distributor could be reversed. Isn't the hash mark on the distributor the zero spot?
- Next step is to try some carb cleaner to get it going.....
JD

_Modified by Dobes at 3:25 PM 7-4-2004_


_Modified by Dobes at 2:46 AM 7-6-2004_


----------



## ToddA1 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Need confirmation on timing marks (Dobes)*

I'm not sure, but I don't think you have the distributor lined up corectly. It appears that you're using the gap in the dust shield for the #1 TDC mark.
- Try removing the rotor and the black cover. 
- Look for the slash that's cast in the edge of the distributor.... it's about the thickness of a dime.
- Point the center of the rotor at that, and try starting after all other marks are TDC.
-Todd


----------



## AV_Dub (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Need confirmation on timing marks (ToddA1)*

Yes, look carefully at your picture at just about the 11:55 o'clock position... it even looks like someone scratched the dust cover to the right of the rotor to mark the position. maybe...


----------



## Jeramiah (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Need confirmation on timing marks (AV_Dub)*

Ya pop off the dust cap It's hard to determine from the picture which way the rotor is pointing but you do not use the dust cap to line up the distributor. I think once you pull that off you will find your out 180 Good luck


----------



## Sam89Wolfs (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Need confirmation on timing marks (Dobes)*

If you want to be sure, line up everything as you have in the pictures.... Then put the dizzy cap on. Then put wire # 1 where the rotor is sitting, and the rest in clockwise fasion ( 1-3-4-2 iirc). Your wires may be off from what the bently pictures look like, but atleast you know they are bang on and not 180 or 90 degrees off.


----------



## MarcoVW (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Need confirmation on timing marks (Sam89Wolfs)*

I tried the marks method but the only way you can be sure is to remove the #1 spark plug, insert a long screw driver in there and rotate the engine until it reaches the highest point. Carefully, needless to say.


----------

